# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Peeqo, personal desktop robotic assistant who expresses himself through GIFs, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - peeqo.com

shek.it

youtube.com/@user-zc4kv2bg7v

twitter.com/shekitup

"Peeqo - A robot that responds entirely through videos & GIFs" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Abhishek Singh - Peeqo - your delightful robot assistant
May 15, 2016




> Peeqo is a personal desktop robotic assistant who expresses himself through GIFs. Designed for people who spend long hours at their desks, this pint sized robot helps with essential work tasks and provides little moments of delight and entertainment often needed to get through the day.

----------


## Airicist

"Peeqo - The GIF Bot"

by shekit
December 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Student creates a cute robot assistant that responds in GIFs"

Samantha Grasso
December 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Peeqo - the GIF bot

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> The world's first and (currently) only robot to respond entirely through GIFs, this little bot is a fun desktop assistant for those who spend way too many hours in front of the computer and often need some delight and entertainment to get through the day.

----------


## Airicist

Peeqo - A robot that responds only through videos & GIFS

Published on Feb 12, 2019




> Back the project on kickstarter and get everything you need to build your very own Peeqo, the most delightful personal robot to ever exist

----------

